# WinXP y Puerto Paralelo (Ensamblador) problema de siempre



## Sylivan (Abr 21, 2008)

Hola a todos, os escribo ya totalmente desesperado, puesto que estoy intentando enviar y recibir señales por puerto paralelo y no consigo absolutamente nada, tengo que decir que tengo *windows XP* he probado un monton de .dll y nada de nada. Mi programa se desarrolla en lenguaje ensamblador y siempre leo por ahi la solucion referenciada al visual basic, el problema es que yo aun no se programar en visual basic, no se si tendra algo que ver. Muchas gracias a todos!!

Espero ansioso la respuesta!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2008)

Probaste estas 2 librerias dinamicas ?

inpout32.dll 
io.dll


----------



## Sylivan (Abr 22, 2008)

si, las 2 metidas en system32, incluso tambien he probado en system, las estoy probando con el siguiente programa de verificacion (adjunto), quiza el programa no funcione, no lo se. Si teneis algun programa que vosotros hallais verificado con el que analizar el puerto paralelo, subidlo plis.

¿Que hago mal?. Gracias por molestarse en contestar  

EDITOienso... se Podria hacer disco de arranque en CD-rom de Ms-dos? es que no tengo disketera en el portatil, asi, desde ms-dos probar mis programas aunque sea mas coñazo, a lo mejor asi si que es compatible.

EDITO2: Asi si que funciona, pero no hay ninguna forma de rularlo en XP?


----------



## jesalgar (May 22, 2008)

Creo que el problema no es de las .dll que has empleado sino de que  windows NT (W2000 y XP) no te permiten manejar directamente el puerto paralelo como lo hacían las versiones anteriores de windows. Busca por la red USERPORT. Lee las instrucciones y ejecutalo. Creo que esta es tu solución. Un saludo


----------

